# My Spencer



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

:bigangel: Well Spencer sure has a lot of great company across the bridge!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Ant. He was such a wonderful boy. I hope he and Ben Cartwright have hooked up!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Janis, your story made me cry. So much of it is parallel to my story about Canyon. I believe Canyon had the same cancer that Spencer had, I remember my mother telling me what kind it was when she found out, and all I remember is that I was losing my boy. He had ACL surgery thinking that was the problem, only to have the vet find a cancerous substance in his leg. After sending it off to Tufts Vet School, it was determined that amputation would be pointless because the cancer was so fast spreading that it was most likely already throughout his whole body. We lost him a week and a half later.

I'm so sorry. I'm just so sorry. It's so hard, and reading all the stories out on that site, my friend has a story out there about her golden as well, it just brings it all back. 

Everyone who read these stories should consider donating to funds such as the Golden Retriever Foundation.

Thanks for baring your heart and soul by sharing this story with us Janis. I know how personal it is. 

Christi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never forget Spensor or the night we were in a chatroom and he wasn't doing so well. He's not forgotten Janis.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for reading it. I do not want him to be forgotten. It means a lot to me to share his story.

Christi, it sure sounds like the same cancer your Canyon had. I know it brought back painful memories for you. I am sorry for your loss as well. Trust me, WHEN I win that lottery, a LOT of money will be donated to many animal causes. This cancer just has to stop.

Thank you again for reading Spencer's story. He deserves to be remembered!!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Janis, that made me cry. I know Spencer will be forever in your heart. And he's at the bridge now. It does my heart good to know that our Muphy, who we also lost to cancer, is with such a sweet, sweet friend like Spencer.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Janis, I just read your story. oh how my tears flowed. I so understand what you went through and I can relate to the pain and loss you experienced. Like Spencer, I want to keep Chance's memory alive. and will share his story also. So many others here have lost their loving goldens to soon, we are blessed to have this place where we can share our stories and keep their memories alive Wendy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Janis, I read your story and I can feel your pain...I'm so sorry I didn't realize he was so young...I know we will never forget our baby's. 
Heidi


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my first golden, Boomer, to lymphoma in July of this year. It was awful watching him get worse and worse. Reading your story and Bentley's made me finish Boomer's scrapbook yesterday. I was already crying, so what's a few more tears. I am glad that they all have each other to play with at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Janis...my heart is broken for your loss of your beautiful Spencer. The tears are falling from my eyes, as I feel the pain in my heart from your loving, precious story of him. I so understand your pain, as I lost my beautiful Jake at only 6 to Lymphoma. It truly is devastating, and something I don't think you ever truly get over. Like your story...there is nothing we wouldn't have done, if we just could have been allowed more time with him...but like you, it simply wasn't to be. 
What a beautiful story and tribute for this beautiful "Special Angel". I like to dream and believe that someday we will see them again......I just know we will......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Spencer's story. He was here such a short time. It doesn't make any logical sense for him to have left so soon, but remembering him and celebrating his life is important. 

Those photos show Spencer's sweet soul. I love the one with the cat; you can tell that those two must have been very close. 

Thank you again for sharing, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone who took the time to read Spencer's story. It is never easy. My heart was broken for so long. When he was first diagnosed, I honestly could not wrap my head around what the vets were telling me. I would just look at him and fall apart. I could not bear the thought that I would lose him so soon. I did everything I could, quit my job and spent every minute of his last months with him. After he died, I went into such a terrible depression. This was just so devestating.

He was a beautiful boy with a sweet gentle spirit. Thank you all for reading this and keeping his memory alive. It means more to me than you will know. Even now, he can still touch others. That matters so much!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Aww Janis what a sad and difficult time that must have been for you. You made such a hard decision but the right one. He is happy now and waiting to see you again, but always watching over his mom. Thank you for sharing his story with us. He was and is a beautiful boy!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just stop breathing everytime I read that. My Annie say's Spencer is the best tennis ball catcher at the Bridge and leads the pack in prayers.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Spencer is still in my prayers and forever in my heart, even though I never had the honor of meeting him, I feel like I knew him forever....and I know how much he adored you Janis, and everything that you did for him everyday of his life right until the end....you went to the ends of the earth to keep him from pain and he will always be eternally grateful to you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Janis that story is so poignant. I have a huge lump in my throat. The photos were so lovely - Spencer was an incredible dog. He was lucky to be loved by you guys and you were so lucky to have him to remember. Now he's watching over you just like you did for him.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know there are no words than can lessen your pain. I hope your sadness soon turns to smiles of fond memories & special moments. Those you will have with you for life.

What a beautiful boy & he left this world way too young. I'm sure your cat misses him too; they looked like great friends. Spencer's story reminds us all how precious our dogs are and how much we should enjoy & appreciate the time we have with them each day.

Hugs,


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I finally got up the courage to read Spencers story. I was afraid it would send me into another fit of tears.... of course, of course.

I'm so very sorry Janis..... Spencer was obviously very loved, and lucky to have you.

Like Ant said Spencer does have lots of good company at the bridge.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I read your story too.

It really warms my heart to know that some dogs are loved so dearly. You quit your job to care for him ... that's about the coolest thing I've heard in a long time, jmj. 

A precious few dogs are so lucky ... even if it's just for a short time.

Here's to Spencer ... and to you.


----------

